# Spl sub ideas?



## Eli346 (Oct 16, 2012)

Currently I am looking at 2 American Bass XFL 12's or 2 Sundown Sa-12's Which would you guys choose? I have heard the xfl's but not the sundowns it just seems like the sundowns have a good reputation.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I am not sure what your budget is but take a look at what Dayton Audio is offering. They are not dedicated SPL subs like what you mentioned but they have some awesome output and are still very musical. Take a look at their new Ultimax 12" https://www.Parts-Express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=295-512, and if you want to go big they just came out with an 18" https://www.Parts-Express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=295-472. I have been very impressed with their customer service and their products.


----------



## Eli346 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well id be looking at about $400 for 2 of the sa's my friend said he paid $130 a piece for his xfl 12's so he's going to check into that. I need dvc 4 ohm's because my soundstream 2000d is only stable to 1 ohm so it limits options a little.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

2 Sundown SA 12"s flexing big of a SAZ1500D - YouTube

*NICE !*


----------



## Eli346 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hair Trick in a cavalier - YouTube

This is my friends with the XFL 12's its crazy tuned to 31 put on a song with good lows and the whole dash moves half an inch.

Im trying to get a better quote on the xfl's to see how the prices compare. Once thing that is making me lean towards the sundowns is recone kits are easy to get ahold of.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been pleased with Sundown in my experiences

G'Luck


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have owned numerous Sundown subwoofers. All of them have been very impressive!


----------



## Eli346 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like prices are going to be about equal now i just have to decide which ones. The Sundown has a 2.5" coil and the American Bass has a 3". The XFL is rated for 1000 rms and the SA is rated for 600 rms but i know they both will handle much more than rated. Hmmmm decisions decisions!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*"On paper"*, I'd run American Bass all day/every day with 2,500 watts ...

*"In reality"*, I run the other one, something to do with the videos on you tube and "the person designing them/*Jacob Fuller*"


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

With that power, I'd go Sundown. They should be a little more efficient. The XFL's would be better if you plan on running much more power in the future though I believe.


----------

